# New Santa Fe's (to me).



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I finally found a powered A unit that I could afford! It has dual motors. I had to do some tinkering but she's a runner! The powered unit is actually a knuckle coupler unit verses my dummy which is a link. What I did was change shells as the knuckle coupler shell had the front skirts "open". I then used my link coupler shell on the powered chassis as that one has a closed front. The B unit wasn't a problem as I used a fibre strap to connect the A to the B. Then I swapped trucks to get the right connections for another fibre strap, and swapped trucks AGAIN to get the knuckle coupler to hook up my cars. I did absolutely nothing to the powered unit to get it running . I trusted the person I purchased it from and he was right on about the performance. I have 2 more B units to add, but the engine doesn't seem to enjoy pulling all that. I had a ABBA lash-up but it seemed a little sluggish and I am now just running the ABA.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Nut,

That looks fabulous! Clever mix-match fiddling on your part to get 'em going. Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great. If you can't pull the extra engines, consider powering one of more of the other engines. I have a O-scale K-Line ABA that has twin motors in each of the three engines, it has no problem pulling.


----------



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyernut:

Nice job! Good-looking Santa Fe units!

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks all.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

Handsome units! I need a set of these myself! Nice find!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mikesdaddy said:


> Handsome units! I need a set of these myself! Nice find!


It took a while, but was worth the wait.


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

Great looking units.
I'm looking for the same set in n-scale.
​


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mikesdaddy said:


> Handsome units! I need a set of these myself! Nice find!


I believe the PA-1 and the PB-1's are the prettiest loco ever, in diesel that is. I have a MTH ABBBA unit in O scale that is just unbelievable.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I believe the PA-1 and the PB-1's are the prettiest loco ever, in diesel that is. I have a MTH ABBBA unit in O scale that is just unbelievable.


I must have missed this when you first posted.

I think they are real cute myself.:thumbsup:

Handsome is a better word huh?

They look in great shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I must have missed this when you first posted.
> 
> I think they are real cute myself.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Pretty, cute, handsome, beautiful,etc... I think I like them,lol...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I think they are real cute myself.:thumbsup:


You are going to burn in Hell, you used the "cute" word! 

How soon they forget...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I believe the PA-1 and the PB-1's are the prettiest loco ever, in diesel that is. I have a MTH ABBBA unit in O scale that is just unbelievable.


I'd like to see a pic of that setup. Got one to show? Pete


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

norgale said:


> I'd like to see a pic of that setup. Got one to show? Pete


Let me check..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Not the ABBBA set-up, but a ABBA. I do have the 3rd B unit though, I just didn't want to dig it out,lol.. I'm lazy this morning...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't need cars for that, the string of engines is long enough to make a complete train!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You don't need cars for that, the string of engines is long enough to make a complete train!


You're right. I believe I have 8 cars for it..


----------

